# goat play areas



## goat500 (Jul 23, 2012)

does anyone have pics of there goat play grounds


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jul 24, 2012)

I have some huge fir rounds my goats LOVE.  They lay on them and play on them. They were all together at first on a little mound but the goats wore the dirt down so much around them I separated them pretty much where ever they landed. They hop back and forth between them and shove each other off. My grandpa cut them and dbf helped him load them in the back of the truck with his excavator and some chains. Not an easy task if you dont have the right equipment though. Or acess to big trees.












(The 'goat tote' in the backround. Its 3'x5' with a door that slides in the front and it loads into the back of the truck. We leave it in the pen so they're used to it if we ever have to go somewhere.)


Oh yeah and did I mention they are always on them?











They're even scratch posts and the occasional snack too.


----------



## Goatherd (Jul 24, 2012)

It's a little out of season but think of it as Christmas in July.  Click on Jingle Bells when you get there.  Happy goats playing on their toys!  It'll put a smile on your face.

http://gigglewiththegoats.com/


----------



## poorboys (Jul 24, 2012)

here's our play-station.[im
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




g]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2360_img_4299.jpg[/img]


----------



## marlowmanor (Jul 24, 2012)

poorboys said:
			
		

> here's our play-station.[imhttp://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2360_img_4297.jpgg]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2360_img_4299.jpg[/url]


I love this!  I need to show this to my DH so maye he can add some ramps to our spools for the goats.


----------



## poorboys (Jul 24, 2012)

our goats have three ways of getting up on it, they usually play king of the hill, till one gets booted off. lots of time spent watching them.


----------



## willowgem (Jul 24, 2012)

Here's one that we made with mostly free items...cinder blocks, pallets and plywood.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 24, 2012)

I know not exactly what you meant, but it is natural and cheap. 





Something simple using things aroudn the barnyard. 





Again, not an original idea. But really just shows that you can use anything for them to climb on. Just make sure it is secured well if it is more than one level, so it doesn't fall over and hurt another goat standing below it.


----------



## poorboys (Jul 25, 2012)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> It's a little out of season but think of it as Christmas in July.  Click on Jingle Bells when you get there.  Happy goats playing on their toys!  It'll put a smile on your face.
> 
> http://gigglewiththegoats.com/


very nice


----------



## Harbisgirl (Jul 25, 2012)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> It's a little out of season but think of it as Christmas in July.  Click on Jingle Bells when you get there.  Happy goats playing on their toys!  It'll put a smile on your face.
> 
> http://gigglewiththegoats.com/


Crap. Now I'm really gonna have to get goats. That is the cutest thing I've ever seen. I'm hooked!


----------

